# Hello



## Jane (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I finally decided to join forum after lurking in the background for a while. I am reformed coffeeholic only drink about 4 mugs a day now lol

From London but currently living in Ireland.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome! What's your go-to brewing method?


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Heya Jane, from where in London do you hail, yeah I see you're in Ireland, have you ventured across the green to the other side to Cork or have you stayed near Dublin, I used to live in SE London, numerous places there as it goes, welcome to the site by the way.


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2016)

Just a plunger at the moment and I grind my own coffee, I did have a lovely travel flask which had a grinder built in for fresh coffee on the go but lost it :-(

From Sutton and have traveled a bit but settled in West Cork now.


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Ahhh right so, just a ways off from Croydon, excellent choice settling down in Cork, beautiful part of Ireland is that, I love Nenagh, Co Tipperary myself but Cork is gorgeous too and the people are magnificent.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome aboard


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome Jane, 4 mugs is the recommended intake. Lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome Jane - and I see you have been welcomingly busy joining in the Forum - including posting about your cafflano woes. West Cork - it's been a while - but I've had some happy times on Sherkin. In the absence of a cafflano have you wondered about an aeropress and a rhino/porlex?


----------



## Notbefore11 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, I am based in County Durham and just entering this confusing world. I have looked at an iberital grinder which is very big!

thanks


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> Welcome Jane - and I see you have been welcomingly busy joining in the Forum - including posting about your cafflano woes. West Cork - it's been a while - but I've had some happy times on Sherkin. In the absence of a cafflano have you wondered about an aeropress and a rhino/porlex?


Sherkin is amazing I went over last year and a pod of whales breached ( is that the word ) close to our boat, it was the first time I every saw it, it was exhilarating and scary at the same time.

I need a replacement just havent got around to investigating the alternatives, but im here now so open for suggestions

busy because im on a coffee buzz lol


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> Welcome Jane - and I see you have been welcomingly busy joining in the Forum - including posting about your cafflano woes. West Cork - it's been a while - but I've had some happy times on Sherkin. In the absence of a cafflano have you wondered about an aeropress and a rhino/porlex?


Will do, thanks


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome to the best place to .....discuss coffee related pleasures and alike


----------



## HLS (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello and welcome Jane

I'm an Indonesian, based in Leeds


----------



## Rob_EthioBean (Apr 24, 2016)

Can I jump in...I just joined but have been reading for a while.

Hi coffee family!

My colleagues call me weirdo because of how intricate I am with coffee making-anyone else get that?!


----------

